# Basham or Strickland books or tapes



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Anyone have any Lanny Basham or Tim Strickland books or tapes they want to part with? Any other coaches or mentores material you want to part with, I need a lot of help. Bernie?????maybe
Frank:darkbeer:


----------

